# The second newest member of my family



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I was in NC visiting family for three weeks and while i was there I took in a girly in need of a home. She's a Eastern Red Eared Slider, an aquatic turtle. 

This is Tucker, formally Mercutio, and she's about six years old. I've been begging my folks to let me take MY turtle, Turkle, who i have had for 15 freakin years and is also an Eastern Red Eared Slider, back to MI with me and every time my dad said nope, he's attached to him :/

But then my mum was in petsmart and overheard a man that was trying to rehome a turtle. It was his son's but got left behind when he went to collage. That was about five years ago. 

So mum said that I might take her and got his number. The rest is history. 

They didn't know her sex and assumed she was a he and his son named her Mercutio, Romeo's best friend from Shakespeare's Romeo and Juliet. I promptly renamed her Tucker.

She's not the sweetest turtle, will hiss and try to bite if picked up; but with a little work I'm positive I'll be able to handle her and pet under her chin in no time.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Very cool! She's beautiful.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I can't show my husband, he'd be so jealous. He absolutely loves turtles. He's taken in a lot of wild box turtles and rehabbed for release back when he was living in TX. . His downfall is over feeding. They seem to love tomatoes and he has a very hard time saying no. First one he had he let eat way too much and rehab took a lot longer cus he couldn't fit back into his shell for awhile.

I love the sliders, we have some variety of them here (OR) in the rivers. Really pretty bright stripes. Congrats on her and I'm sure you'll have her sweetened up in no time.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks guys; it was a 13 hour drive from NC to MI and what she's in in the pictures is her travel container. I drove with her in three inches of water so she wouldn't dry out, in the floor board. Pretty sure if she doesn't see the inside of a car again it'll be too soon for her lol

I love turtles too x) My turtle , who's now my mother's turtle now i guess because she's the only human he loves, used to you could scratch him under his chin. My mum is the only one he lets pet him now; he hisses at everyone else. When I first got him he was a little bigger than a quarter, now he's about Tuckers size only a little smaller. He's about 15 now o-o


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh! Would love to see pictures of her when she has settled into her new home! Turtle habitats are awesome!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I'll be sure to take some photos later! She's in the same tank that she came in when she was given to me. I do plan on upgrading her to a long; possibly a 55 gal or perhaps one a little bigger or smaller. It just depends on the cost. She's quite spoiled when it comes to food, her favorite being minnows, mealworms, live crickets and dried shrimp. She has turtle sticks but she's not overly fond of them. I'm already looking forward to spring and summer, I plan on buying her a kiddy pool and a playpen and letting her bask in the sun outside in the warmer months. 
I'm still in contact with her original owner and I send him updates now and then. Still working on taming her; she's still hateful when it comes to being handled but I'm determined! I'll post photos later.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Its nice that you still keep in touch with the previous owner and send him update even if it is only now and then. Am looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Here she is all settled in, happy that I've fed her! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcX8AmjavQ8
The water looks a little yellow due to the light :/ but I promise it's clean. She can get out of the water thanks to her floating log. I don't like the water level that deep but in order for the filter, which came with it, to work it has to be. It's a really really nice filter too, pumps 250 gallons an hour! I'm hoping that once I have her a new long tank the sides will be lower so less water and I can build her a proper beach. I'm hoping to treat her to some minnows soon; her previous owner said that that's her absolute favorite. Can't do goldfish feeders though, I have two, three pound goldfish and it wouldn't feel right feeding their kin to her :/


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh turtles are so cool, she's a lucky lady! I know so many people that get turtles not realizing the time commitment, or frankly not caring I guess, and rehome them after they get bored. This happens with so many other animals as well...but nice to know she's found a dedicated owner!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

It's sad that there are so many people that get animals because the idea of having them is cool but once they have them they don't want to take the responsibility to properly care for them and either dump them or give them away.

Pets are a lifelong commitment.

Tucker was actually a prize that was won from a carnival game by her previous owners son. He said that she was a little bigger than a quarter when she was brought home. But then his son went to college and left her behind and he was stuck with her. I'm just thrilled that he wasn't the type of person to dump her after so many years of trying to find her a home.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Gosh, love the set up! Have not gotten round to watching the video yet. I love turtles!!


----------

